# I am furious. Renewing a Passport?



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

OK.

My passport expired in spring of 2010.

Apparently, now I have to complete and submit a whole new application form, as I do not qualify for the "simplified" renewal process. The simplified renewal process is only available to people who's passport has been expired for less than one year.

The forms I have to fill out are horrendous. They want to know everything and everything. My mothers maiden name, where i've worked for x years, where i've lived, drivers license, birth certificate, 2 people I have known for 2+ years and their names, addresses, phone numbers. My height, weight, eye colour, hair colour....

They even want a guarantor to sign the back of one of my photo's for identification purposes.

Shouldn't they already have this information on file from my last passport? What's the difference between having it expired for 365 days and 366 days?

Christ.

And I can't even get the EDL (Enhanced Driver's License) without driving across the province, as there are only NINE centres that offer the EDL service. NINE. I pay an insane amount of tax, and there are only NINE centres in all of Ontario that offer the EDL. Oh, and don't forget..... I'm gonna pay $87 for this passport, too. OH! And a $20 convenience fee if I go to a Canada Post location.

Is there any easier way to do this? Why can I not just show my old passport, birth certficate and drivers license and they can look at the pictures and look at my face and grant me a new one?


----------



## Toronto.gal (Jan 8, 2010)

It's your own fault for letting your passport expire for more than a year. You have to follow every step, no short-cuts.

But why not wait until 2013 [if you can], as passports will be valid for 10 years I believe.


----------



## Four Pillars (Apr 5, 2009)

Awww poor baby. 

It's not a big deal, unless your flight leaves tomorrow. Yes, it sucks, but that's just the way it is.


----------



## Spudd (Oct 11, 2011)

And some of that you still have to do in the simplified process as well. The $20 convenience fee may be worth it. Last time I renewed my passport it took me about 2 hours at the passport office.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

Toronto.gal said:


> It's your own fault for letting your passport expire for more than a year. You have to follow every step, no short-cuts.
> 
> But why not wait until 2013 [if you can], as passports will be valid for 10 years I believe.


I didn't know that was the case. Believe me, if I knew it was going to be a hassle after 365 days of expiry, I would have renewed it last year.

As for 2013, the prices aren't going to change. Its going to be $120 for a 5 year (more) and $160 for a 10 year ($14 less).

$14 is negligible.

I might as well just renew it now and then renew it for 10 years in 2017/2018.


----------



## Cal (Jun 17, 2009)

Not much sympathy here. 

Although I didn't know that you could renew a pp for 10 years. I had thought it was only 5. Will probably renew for 10yr next time around.


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

It is only a small savings for the 10 year passport but the point is not having to worry about dealing with the passport office for an extra 5 years. The new passports don't come on-line until next year as Toronto.gal pointed out. 

I agree with you that the EDL should be available to everyone, everywhere. I recently got my Nexus pass and had to wait 3 months for an appointment and drive 3 hours to the center. If I had wanted to go to the center 1 hour away I would have had to wait 6 months. The center at Pearson Airport, 10 minutes away, I apparently would have to wait forever as although it is listed as a center, there is no way to book an appointment there!


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

uptoolate said:


> I agree with you that the EDL should be available to everyone, everywhere. I recently got my Nexus pass and had to wait 3 months for an appointment and drive 3 hours to the center. If I had wanted to go to the center 1 hour away I would have had to wait 6 months. The center at Pearson Airport, 10 minutes away, I apparently would have to wait forever as although it is listed as a center, there is no way to book an appointment there!


This is what I'm talking about.

It's pure BS. How can nine centres offer EDL, but others cannot?

Sure, maybe not every single centre needs to offer EDL, but in Canada's most populated province, there are only NINE centres. I think each fairly major city should have one.

It blows my mind that you cant even get EDL in the GTA cities, only Toronto. And yet, there are TWO centres in Toronto. LOL


----------



## m3s (Apr 3, 2010)

I have no sympathy Kae  But I agree some organizations are living in the past. Where's the iPhone app for passport renewals? This is the age of instant gratification already. 10 year passport is awesome news at least!

I have 2 passports, 3 driver's licences, various security clearance id's, and handfuls of other id's that all have their own quirks and nuisances. Suffice to say I've learned to keep digital copies of the applications for ease of renewals and a list of expiry dates in an evernote app. I still waste way more time and resources keeping this stuff valid than necessary (gas, paper, stamps etc). Some of it is very important though even though it's a hassle, like the guarantor for the photo... and the reference/background check.

Now try applying for visas and carnets to countries where a passport won't suffice (suddenly the Canadian passports are a breeze!) or renewing id's when your work in various provinces/countries. Try switching provinces, they all have their own system and they don't all play well with others. I had to restart with a graduated licence in Québec even though I was fully licensed for nearly 10 years.. A national driver's licence and insurance system would be such a dream! Some countries do things a lot smoother, but I'm assuming the passports are a set standard though


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

Things should be more convenient but the closing of all the ServiceOntario kiosks and the recent announcement that they will not be reopening suggests that there are serious roadblocks to making things easy. Obviously one of these is security.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

If the is the worst inconvience you encounter than you are pretty lucky person.

Pretty minor issue blown out of proportion.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

Yea Kae, it's really not that bad for what it is. It's a passport, not just a gym membership.




mode3sour said:


> I had to restart with a graduated licence in Québec even though I was fully licensed for nearly 10 years.


This, on the other hand, is ridiculous. IMHO.


----------



## KaeJS (Sep 28, 2010)

mode3sour said:


> I had to restart with a graduated licence in Québec even though I was fully licensed for nearly 10 years..


Well, it is a different country. Is it not? :biggrin:

I heard they don't even turn right on reds over there and that their traffic lights are horizontal~ !


----------



## uptoolate (Oct 9, 2011)

But of course you can go to many countries with your licence from Canada and receive a local licence no questions asked.


----------



## Barwelle (Feb 23, 2011)

KaeJS said:


> 1)Well, it is a different country. Is it not? :biggrin:
> 
> 2)I heard they don't even turn right on reds over there and that their traffic lights are horizontal~ !


1) They certainly like to think so. But even say if I go to Australia... I can get the equivalent Aussie licence without having to go through their training/licensing programs. edit: oops uptoolate already mentioned this.

2) I think the no-turn-right-on-reds rule is just in Montreal. I agree though... silly! I wonder what the reasoning is behind this law. I would think that in a dense city like that, you'd want to keep traffic flowing as much as possible to reduce congestion. Maybe it's there because Montrealers are famous for jaywalking.


----------



## Daniel A. (Mar 20, 2011)

I just had my passport renewed almost all of the information you laid out is in the simplified form. 
My daughter needed the longer form as she was under 16 when the last passport was issued she got her new passport faster than I did.

The only difference is not having to send in supporting documents.


----------



## MrMatt (Dec 21, 2011)

uptoolate said:


> Things should be more convenient but the closing of all the ServiceOntario kiosks and the recent announcement that they will not be reopening suggests that there are serious roadblocks to making things easy. Obviously one of these is security.


Not security, incompetence.
The evil banks figured out a low fraud way to put ATMs and bank account access at every cash register in the country.

These guys can't figure out how to accept a credit card payment without messing it up.
Why do you think I'm scared of electronic voting? It will either not be a secret ballot, or it won't be secure. Either is a failure IMO.


----------



## Homerhomer (Oct 18, 2010)

What could have been done at the kiosks can be done online, I just renewed my license sticker online.
Those kiosks were indeed a waste of money.


----------

